# A trip down memory lane!! :)



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone seems to be getting new puppies at the mo, i would really love another but cant. So I have been looking at pics of my 3yr old cocker Tyler when he was a pup and thaught i would share some, enjoy!!!
Hes 8wks old in these pics!

So get digging and share some puppy pics, whether they are still puppies or all grown up!!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

No one sharing any pics??? What a shame!!!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww lovely pics!  xx

I haven't had a puppy yet - Whisper is our first dog and we adopted her at 7 1/2. We are hoping to have a puppy next year and I'm already getting 'puppy broody' lol! Beautiful dog you have there!


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

My Bandit

8 weeks ish 


















Bit bigger 12 weeks i think 

















for size comparison!! (12 weeks) 









bit older and funky ears!!










and now! (aged 3 now )


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hanlou said:


> Awww lovely pics!  xx
> 
> I haven't had a puppy yet - Whisper is our first dog and we adopted her at 7 1/2. We are hoping to have a puppy next year and I'm already getting 'puppy broody' lol! Beautiful dog you have there!


Thats exciting getting a new puppy, next years not that far away!! My first dog Mitzie we adopted at two years, so dont have puppy pics of her.  Thank you he is quite a cute thing sometimes.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

michelleandant said:


> My Bandit
> 
> 8 weeks ish
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!!  I was going to put up some pics as he grew but it only lets me attach 5 at a time! Bandit is a very handsome boy! I love the funny ear shot, made me smile. :001_wub: 
You forget how small and wabbly legged they used to be till you look back at the pics.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

My spinone Dan as a pup 

11 weeks old (his first walk after his jabs)










and at 9 weeks old


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

ballybee said:


> My spinone Dan as a pup
> 
> 11 weeks old (his first walk after his jabs)
> 
> ...


OH my soo cute! I love spinones they are big soppy dogs! :001_wub:
Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

michelleandant said:


> My Bandit
> 
> 8 weeks ish
> 
> ...


unusual to see a greyhound pup they are usually rescues, lovely boy tho


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> OH my soo cute! I love spinones they are big soppy dogs! :001_wub:
> Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:


what a little curie no bigger than the rabbit


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> unusual to see a greyhound pup they are usually rescues, lovely boy tho


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but he's a whippet 

however i met some beautiful Greyhound pups that were born into Lincolnshire greyhound rescue. Never seen a greyhound pup in the flesh before and they were beauties


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> what a little curie no bigger than the rabbit


That was the first time he met the rabbit, he wanted to chase them and still wants to chase them now!


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Still a puppy but he has certainly grown!

still tiny though


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhh!!!! heartagram hes a cutie!!! Love the last pic of him looking small in the field.

:thumbup:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Some REALLY cute puppies here, love them all :001_wub:

This is Millie at 12wks 









And now at 9mths 









ETA....sorry about the huge pics! I keep forgetting to resize them


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

CUTE!!!!! Isnt she sweet!:001_wub:

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

OOO Ill join in!
Flint at 16 weeks-









Simba at 8 weeks-









Gemma at 10 weeks-









& our new girly Nala who we picked up today, 8 weeks-


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Hanlou said:


> Awww lovely pics!  xx
> 
> I haven't had a puppy yet - Whisper is our first dog and we adopted her at 7 1/2. We are hoping to have a puppy next year and I'm already getting 'puppy broody' lol! Beautiful dog you have there!


another rough han?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> OOO Ill join in!
> Flint at 16 weeks-
> 
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful!! I saw your post for Nala shes just sooo sweet!!! :001_wub:


----------

